# dsixda kitchen



## revosfts (Sep 14, 2011)

I have been messing around with the kitchen attempting to edit the newest ruu. Being my first aattempt iI only really debloated and added an app or two. Is there anything special I need to do to get the rom I made to boot? I get stuck at the splash screen in a bootloop and can't figure out what I did wrong?? Anybody wanna help a noob? And yes I already Google's it so...


----------



## orkillakilla (Jul 9, 2011)

The newest RUU being the 2.11.605.9? Where did you download it from?


----------



## revosfts (Sep 14, 2011)

There's a stock rooted version on the developer forum right here on RootzWiki I believe it was put there by buffo...


----------



## orkillakilla (Jul 9, 2011)

Hm.. thats odd. I used that for the base on KillaSense, also using dsixda kitchen.

What exactly did you remove when you debloated? Did you use a custom kernel?


----------



## revosfts (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm gonna give it another go when I get back to town. It was my first time running the kitchen so I may have selected something I wasn't supposed to lol. Its hard to get guidance I mean liquid has been a good sport but he's busy so I'm kinda on my own


----------



## orkillakilla (Jul 9, 2011)

You can hit me up on gtalk ([email protected]) I've been using the kitchen for a while, so I might be able to help you out.


----------



## revosfts (Sep 14, 2011)

Much appreciated man! I will add ya and might bother you with my newbishness beginning of next week lol


----------



## 00negative (Jul 25, 2011)

Try renaming the zip and don't leave any spaces or special characters OR try leaving the zip the exact file name that is created by the kitchen. Had an issue once where it was just a file name issue it didn't like.

Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk


----------

